# Tripletail fishing crab trap buoys off the beach



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

The weather and the fishing has been crazy good lately. I haven't caught a tripletail in years so its nice to finally see them back off the beach. I also got on the snook and reds really good on this trip.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Where you fishing?..


----------



## BCNGATOR2 (Oct 26, 2017)

Well that marina is O’Neill’s in St. Pete. They are probably going out and either fishing St Pete to the north or south to Bradenton sarasota. Fishing has been really good lately few years. I lived sarasota for 10 years and would fish out Venice pass north to big pass in sarasota. Good numbers of fish. 
I’m heading down to st Pete for Christmas and will hit the traps 2-3 days. Always fun sight fishing.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

We went towards Anna Maria. South from Oneills.


----------

